# is my guppy pregnant



## leejohn02 (Sep 5, 2013)

just noticed this today, and my female guppy has got a lot bigger, I have started seeding my air filter just in case, I have a spare tank 15 litre and a spare heater, so im getting it prepared just in case, is this guppy pregnant and if so, since im fully stocked in my other tanks, can I move her alone, and if so what do they need, do they need gravel or bare bottom, do they need decorations, live plants??? sorry looked around for a while cant find any info, hopefully she is just bloated but please check and let me know kinda hard to get a decent pic


----------



## bambijarvis (Jul 15, 2012)

Looks pregnant. If there are any males in there or she's recently bought from a pet store then she almost defiantly is.
Bare bottom is fine. I would add some floating plants or something else for the fry to hide in.
The female will be fine in there alone until she gives birth or you can just watch the tank and move the fry over there when they show up if you want to raise them.
If you don't want to keep them you should be able to just keep the female in the main tank, the fry(or most of them) will likely be eaten.

--

If you do raise the fry you can feed powdered up flakes or baby brine shrimp(or bbs) and you should feed the fry a few times a day. By two weeks they should be big enough to add back to the other tank if you want.


----------



## leejohn02 (Sep 5, 2013)

So will I need decorations in the tank or just live plants, also I started seeding my filter ready for this, any idea what stage she is at??


----------



## Hail0788 (Feb 14, 2013)

Aww you have a mommy guppy. Her fry are going to be so cure.


----------



## Hail0788 (Feb 14, 2013)

Ok so this is what you need to do. It takes about 30 days for the fry to hack and they will come out of their mom swimming. You need lots of plants fake or really. They need places to hide from their parents. If you have an other tank to put the parents after they are born that would be even better. Google it. They have a lot of info to help prep you. But of luck with your new fry.


----------



## leejohn02 (Sep 5, 2013)

Im all setup ready for her to go, I can't tell how far along she is though I will try to get a photo soon, she has a 2nd tank setup I used the water from the tank she is in at present, I read online not to move her to early otherwise she will panic so I need to know when exactly to move her


----------



## bambijarvis (Jul 15, 2012)

I moved mine into her own tank when she was due within a week, once she settled in she dropped her fry that night/next morning.

Did it again with another female(moved her during her due-week) and she dropped her fry about 3-4 days later?

So she should be fine in an actual tank/kritter keeper.
It's small containers like birthing traps or nets that can really stress her. And be careful when you move her.

She's probably far enough along you can move her in a couple days.
When she does drop her fry, mark the date.
she should/may be ready to drop again about 28-31 days later so you'll know when to move her.


----------



## leejohn02 (Sep 5, 2013)

Should I move her now then, also should I move another female guppy to keep her company or no, last time I moved her she freaked, not because of the tank, but I think it was more of the bare bottom


----------

